# korean konjac jellies



## Niggaplease (May 1, 2020)

so I found these products on eBay they're basically fruit flavored low calorie konjac jellies. like they range from 1 to 10 cals a piece. 
I've been using them to help not eat so much and stop hunger pains if I have to skip lunch or dinner. I've lost 5 pounds in a week using them. I mean granted its only if I want something sweet or I'm in no to time to sit down and eat. 
they're really delicious too. very gummy candy tasting. I've also replaces regular pasta with miracle noodle and lessened my meat intake so most of my cals come from breakfast.


----------



## heathercho (May 1, 2020)

Those squeeze pack ones?


----------



## Niggaplease (May 2, 2020)

heathercho said:


> Those squeeze pack ones?


yes


----------

